# Java and libpthread (not found)



## aorchid (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello,

I am trying to run java from the command line with either Sun JDK 1.6.0 or the latest OpenJDK1.6.0. The particular application that I am trying to start is looking for libpthread.so.0, which of course exists but cannot be found by java (apparently). I'm not clear on why this is happening. I have reinstalled both java versions with no change in behavior. I see some references to a similar problem on FreeBSD 7 a long time ago, but I don't think my problem here is the same source.

Any suggestions?

Thanks, Aric
------------------

```
java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /fitz/home/aorchid/downloads/fj/libFlowJoEngine64.so: Shared object "libpthread.so.0" not found, required by "libFlowJoEngine64.so"
        at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Native Method)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary0(ClassLoader.java:1751)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1676)
        at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:823)
        at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1030)
        at com.treestar.flowjo.engine.EngineManager.loadEngineLibrary(EngineManager.java:239)
        at com.treestar.flowjo.engine.Engine.getLocalEngine(Engine.java:20)
        at com.treestar.flowjo.engine.EngineManager.getLocalEngine(EngineManager.java:598)
        at com.treestar.flowjo.main.authenticate.Licensor.getHWAddress(Licensor.java:86)
        at com.treestar.flowjo.core.logging.FJLogger.getSpecificHeaderSegment(FJLogger.java:52)
        at com.treestar.lib.logging.ActionLogger.composeHeader(Unknown Source)
        at com.treestar.lib.logging.ActionLogger.writeLog(Unknown Source)
        at com.treestar.lib.logging.ActionLogger.createLogFile(Unknown Source)
        at com.treestar.lib.logging.ActionLogger.init(Unknown Source)
        at com.treestar.lib.logging.ActionLogger.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at com.treestar.flowjo.core.logging.FJLogger.<init>(FJLogger.java:18)
        at com.treestar.flowjo.main.Main.initActionLog(Main.java:514)
        at com.treestar.flowjo.main.Main.main(Main.java:109)
com.treestar.flowjo.engine.EngineLoadFailed
```


----------

